#  Vorstellungen >   Meine Erfahrungen nach einem Oberschenkelhalsbruch >

## otto regensbach

Wenn man sich mit 67 Jahren nach einem Sturz im Garten einen Oberschenkelhalsbruch zuzieht, dann verändert sich das Leben urplötzlich. Der Unfall passierte an einem Karfreitag. In der Aufnahme des Krankenhauses sagte mir der dortige Arzt, ich werde wohl nich operiert, denn wegen meines Alters bekomme ich eine Endoprothese. 
Mein Glück war, dass ich privat versichert bin. Der zuständige Arzt im OP veranlasste noch am gleichen Tag eine OP, da mein Hüftknochen noch in Ordnung war. Nach nur 7 Tagen wurde ich aus dem Krankenhaus nach Hause entlassen. Das Gehen mit Krücken - einschließlich das Treppensteigen - wurde mir noch in der Klinik beigebracht. Im häusliche Umfeld konnte ich mich den Umständen entsprechend "bewegen". 
Ich durfte das betroffene Bein nur mit 15 kg in den nächsten 3 Monaten belasten. Eine Woche später begann eine ambulante Reha mit leichten Massagen und dergleichen. Wenn ich gewusst hätte, was da noch alle auf mich zukommt, dann wäre ich nicht besonders optimistisch gewesen. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich nicht übergewichtig bin und war und während meines ganzen Lebens viel wanderte und auch Sport trieb.  
Ich möchte hier Betroffenen in gewisser Weise helfen, Fragen beantworten und auch beschreiben, was notwendig war, dass ich heute wieder ohne Gehhilfe unterwegs bin und auch flotte Wanderungen von 5 km Länge locker laufe. 
Grüße
Otto

----------


## StefanD.

Hallo Otto, 
danke für Dein Angebot denn dies ist sicher ein sehr weites Feld Weil man sich mit Dingen beschäftigen muss wie Metallabrieb - Allergie z.B. auf Nickel - PET - Brüche - .*eprd.de * (Endoprothesenregister vor einigen Jahren endlich Aufgrund einer Petition Bundestag habe mit unterschrieben).
Denn es gibt noch solche Probleme 
(selbsthilfegruppe durom metasul ldh hüftprothese e v | Durom-Hüftprobleme)  
Habe ich eine Chance als Normalsterblicher  zu sagen OK ich werde ein Stück gefragt welche PET (Metalle, Polymere (Plastik) und *Keramik*.  Kombinationen ...). Oder wird gesagt wir nehmen die PET und fertig! 
Ja und dann Anschlussheilbehandlung (Rehakliniken.de). Es gibt eine Liste von Rehakliniken wo auch Beamte ..
Es ist insgesamt ein weites Feld den solche PET werden leider weniger getestet und geprüft wie Medikamente kürzlich kam eine Doku (Fernsehen) zum Thema wo bei Patienten die PET gebrochen ist.  
Gruss StefanD.

----------


## otto regensbach

Tag Stefan, 
danke für Deine Reaktion. Ich möcht nur zur Klarstellung darauf hinweisen, dass mein Knochenbruch verschraubt wurde und ich keine Endoprothes benötigte. Und das Besondere: Die Verschraubungen blieben in dem operierten Bein und sie verursachen auch keine Probleme. Heute wird bei Oberschenkelbrüche und im Alter ab etwa 60 Jahren auf die Schnelle entschieden: Der Patient bekommt eine Endoprothese. Wäre ich Kassenpatient gewesen, wäre es bei mir auch so gelaufen. Der Vertreter des Chefarztes, der mich im OP operierte, entschied, dass ich keinen Endoprothese bekam. Und darüber bin ich heute froh, dass mein Knochen erhalten blieb.
Grüße
Otto

----------

